# Remember Film Strip Projectors?



## Checkov (Nov 28, 2008)

I am a theatre artist working on a piece that incorporates visual media.

I was going a route to purchase 5 video projectors, a large computer and software to mount a large (at least for my budget) - "image driven production"

I was about to abandon the idea when I thought I would scale it down. I mean scale it way down.

I began to think of it as a primitive analogue piece.  Overhead projectors with acetate strips pulled by a human and thus projecting the images onto rear projection screens. Then I began to think of the old film strip projectors. I thought I would buy five film strip projectors (hope you can still buy lamps for those) and use 5 human operators.  

My question (for those of you still with me) - Can you make a contact print with a 35mm film?  For example if an artist creates a 35mm by 1000cm image (like a pencil drawing) Is there a way to create a contact print without the film frames.  Can you expose the artwork directly onto color reversal so that it's one long image (no frame lines?)

I hope I'm in the right forum, if not - sorry.


----------

